# TCR Super Booster



## massacre (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello,

I have an Ideal TCR Electronic Super Booster that needs to be repaired. It appears to be in need of repair, judging from when the "boost" light comes on and from reading descriptions of others who had issues.

My question is, where can I send my Super Booster to be fixed? I do have a spare booster but I really would like this one to be fixed. I am mechanically inclined but that is a lot of electronics for someone like myself. I would not even know where to begin.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## massacre (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Dan!

Thanks so much for your help as usual.
Regretfully that type of stuff is way over my head. I have a voltmeter and i know how to check voltage, continuity, resistance, etc. 12V DC stuff but that's about it.
Can i pay you to go through my booster and fix what's wrong?
When racing the B car, it boosts fine but after it stops boosting and the B boost light turns off, the A light comes on for a second even if there is no A car on the track. Other than that it appears to work fine. I read that these symptoms mean that something is blown. 
I used to have 3 boosters but i recently gave one to a friend. Problem is i gave him my "good" one and kept my worst one by mistake. I do have one that i got bnib and i don't want to use that if i don't have to. 

So until i can find another booster i am going to be worrying about it until it's fixed. I feel like last year this time there were boosters for sale but none so far this year.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## massacre (Apr 19, 2014)

slotcardan said:


> sounds like one of the gates is blown on the A side.
> 
> basically you just need the new parts and a desoldering iron/pump.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your speedy response.
I quoted the stuff I could understand, Dan it would be worth much more than $20 to me to have a good working booster. I would obviously ship it to you with a return shipping label to make it easier for you. I was going to throw out a price not sure if I should in here or whether we should discuss this in a private message? Or you can name your price, I'm sure it will be fine. And I do have another booster so you could take as long as you like. Let me know thank you so much!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## massacre (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Dan you're the best!


----------



## Michael Björck (Sep 7, 2020)

massacre said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an Ideal TCR Electronic Super Booster that needs to be repaired. It appears to be in need of repair, judging from when the "boost" light comes on and from reading descriptions of others who had issues.
> 
> ...



Sorry for replying to a possible dead thread, but where you able to fix your Super Booster?
Interested in its schematics and how it works.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Michael, 
please note that slotcardan's posts have been edited and have no information in them.
this indicates a rather sudden change of heart by Dan.
massacre hasn't posted since then either.
so, I doubt you will get an answer from either


----------



## Michael Björck (Sep 7, 2020)

Ok, no problem.


----------

